# Message in a Bottle - Acoustic LIVE



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Did an impromptu mini gig of 4 songs, unrehearsed. Turned out well. The Fishman Loudbox Mini Charge is doing all the work; PRS SE Tonare, Shure Beta 58A and drum beats via Bluetooth all coming out of the amp. A lot of bang for teh buck with this amp.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice clip Alex. Great performance by both you and the singer (even with the little ooops). Laugh and continue. Perfect.

The sound is clear and undistorted. As you say, you can get a lot of bang for your buck with these types of amps.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice job! Tough song on acoustic. And... how about that venue?! Good grief, nice outdoor room! My backyard gigs are on a slope with a piece of plywood thrown down on it.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

There’s some real finger stretchers in that song. Nicely done.

Those crickets tho.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job!! That loudbox mini is great!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great cover, works well with two people! A little shaker with the vocalist could replace the drum beat maybe? 

The "oops" was the best part because the crowd reaction showed how much FUN they were having. Super duper. Thanks. And congrats on getting out into the real world again!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Appreciate all the good vibes. cheers


----------

